# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Смеется тот, кто смеется... последним (здесь только фото)

## Raja Kumari dasi

Реклама кофе брендом "хлеб насущный"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Э-э-э... А когда смеяться? И почему в этом разделе?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это они смеются, а мы вспомним пословицу... 

Владельцы бренда используют слова молитвы, зова души к Богу как маркетинговый ход... Да, очень удачный ход с точки зрения прибыли. Но предлагают под этим брендом кроме хлеба - "первоклассные" кофе, мясо, алкоголь...  

Разве хлЪб (ведь именно через ять) насущный, да еще под листиками смоковницы (каковы умники) -  это свежайший кофе?  Подмена понятий, в отсутствие четких ориентиров... прогресс Кали-юги. И четко видна зацепка через религию. А на первом фото - барышня в кокошнике + Ъ и тоже кофе... Зацепка через национальность. 

На земле миллионы действительно молют о хлебе насущном, чтобы просто жить, не об изысках... а тут заграничные акционеры шутят по этому поводу... пока точки в Москве и Питере, но уже выходят в регионы. 

Мало  того, что все овощи-фрукты из-за заграницы ввозят... с/х развалили, так еще и мозг народу рекламщикам разрешают выносить. 

Почему в этот раздел? а куда еще... в Традицию и современность? здесь про сохранение здоровья. 

Многие видели фото водки Абсолют, шашлычной Ноев ковчег, и тому подобные идеи рекламщиков. 
Вот эта тема про них. Да... они "хорошо смеются", такое уж время... но... должно же что-то _святое_ у людей оставаться.

Есть и ответные ходы: водка Майа, пиво Козел, конфетки Харибо. 

Интересно зафиксировать для истории...

----------


## Сергей Х.

*Биоразлагаемые изделия из бумаги с семенами.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А фото?

----------


## ДинаТ

Ой, ребята, Амстердам сейчас тоже переполнен такими рекламами. Аппеллируют к религии ну уж очень явно. Используют зов души к Богу как маркетинговый ход только так... Наверное это трэнд 2020. Я постараюсь фото добавить на этой неделе :-))

----------


## ДинаТ

> Ой, ребята, Амстердам сейчас тоже переполнен такими рекламами. Аппеллируют к религии ну уж очень явно. Используют зов души к Богу как маркетинговый ход только так... Наверное это трэнд 2020. Я постараюсь фото добавить на этой неделе :-))


Прошу прощения. Я немного погорячилась. Стала искать соответствующую рекламму, а она, как на зло, куда-то попряталась. А еще, я наткнулась на Голландский код этики в рекламе, поэтому забираю свои слова обратно. Здесь с этим строже, или может более завуалированно. 
Еще, я относительно новая на форуме, не знаю как прикрепить изображение/фото. Нужно только линк...

----------


## ДинаТ

Хотя, если за-Google-ить "Religie in reclame" и зайти в Картинки, то там сколько хочешь :-) И Бельгийской, и Голландской.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Аппеллируют к религии ну уж очень явно. Используют зов души к Богу как маркетинговый ход только так... Наверное это трэнд 2020. Я постараюсь фото добавить на этой неделе :-))


А в России нет в таких масштабах ( слава Богу ). Вот эту ...помесь с ятями пока только заметила  :stop:  крайне неуважительное сочетание  :cool:  но как видим, офисный планктон проглатывает такое и не давится. 




> Голландский код этики в рекламе, поэтому забираю свои слова обратно. Здесь с этим строже, или может более завуалированно.


О том и речь, что рекламщики вуалируют по воле заказчиков. И у одних людей это вызовет неприятие, а другие  посмеются.  Но смеется _все же_ тот, кто смеется последним ) 





> как прикрепить изображение/фото. Нужно только линк...


Это если по ссылке - линк, а если своя картинка - "с компьютера/обзор".

----------


## ДинаТ

Это если по ссылке - линк, а если своя картинка - "с компьютера/обзор".[/QUOTE]

У меня нет этой функции :,( Наверное, они блокируют... (или Админ форума). У меня своего компьютера пока нет. Попробую присоединить картинку с телефона. Если не получится, не обессудьте. Харе Кришна

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что вы, я понимаю. Да лучше и не множить особо эти картинки... 
так, просто чтобы знать, что есть закон о рекламе, но противники Бога находят лазейки. 

И у людей чувство святого может до такой степени атрофироваться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я разберу, что значит, когда _осмеливаются_ вынести на стакан с кофе 
слова представителя Бога 
*"хлеб насущный"* 
_ вместе с веткой древней смоковницы и буквой Ъ_


Христиане молятся: 
*
"Отче наш, Сущий на небесах, да святится имя Твое, да приидет царствие Твое... 
Хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день..."* 

В молитвенном настроении эти слова всплывают у них в памяти. 
И вдруг - такой бренд.


Эти слова дал вам Бог? Бог. 
Так пейте кофе, это и есть ваш хлеб насущный.
Трудитесь с утра до ночи, взбадривайтесь кофе и трудитесь еще больше. 
Не обращайте внимания на то, что вы уже жить не можете без кофе и шоколада. 
Вот ваш новый "хлеб насущный".  

Хлеб насущный - это не про настоящий хлеб. 
Это про то, что мы вам продаем.
Мы, боги торговли, даем вам хлеб от Бога. 
Доверяйте нам. Покупайте наши кофе и мясо.
Ваши пръдки завъщают и 
Сам Бог велит покупать у нас.  


_____________________

У этих "богов торговли" нет пиетета к словам Бога, их бог - это деньги. 

Как *действует* нормальный человек, который видит такую подлость ? 
Вспоминает продолжение молитвы: 

6:11. хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день;
6:12. и прости нам долги наши, как и мы прощаем должникам нашим;
6:13. *и не введи нас в искушение, но избавь нас от
лукавого.*  Ибо Твое есть Царство и сила и слава во веки. Аминь...


*проходит мимо и не покупает

кто-то сделает хештег #пройду мимо и не куплю*

----------


## ДинаТ

Это если по Google. 





A Вы правы, и так хорошо сказали. И про молитву все верно. Ведь это и есть крючек и наживка. Money-Money. 

Я же, как неофит-чайник с самомнением кшатрия, все еще лезу не думая куда поманит... и все хочется свои 5 коп. вставить.
А потом жалею, редактирую... учиться, учиться, и еще раз учиться(

Спасибо, что научили как прикрепить картинку! :-) Харе Кришна! Я так рада.

Вот эще то что сфотографировала пару дней тому в городе к теме Религия в рекламе.

1. Мойка машин, с изображением рыбы - намек на эпоху Водолея, т.е. христианство.





2. Реклама детского сада - лотосные стопы Кришны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А потом жалею, редактирую... учиться, учиться, и еще раз учиться


Я тоже редактирую, это правильно, контроль речи  :smilies: 
И с визуальными образами надо аккуратно, вы правильно понимаете.  




> с изображением рыбы - намек на эпоху Водолея, т.е. христианство.


Надо же, вот люди... не просто так ходят на работу )) 




> лотосные стопы Кришны.


Ок )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Одна "безобидная" идея* 

Реализована российскими рекламщиками в конце 2019. 
Я увидела ее в нашем городе на остановке где-то в ноябре. 
Интересно, а во время пандемии ее еще где-то продолжают использовать? 
Или уже не смешно?

----------


## Сергей Х.

*Биоразлагаемые изделия из бумаги с семенами.*


Выпил кофе - посади семечко: новые технологии от производителей экопосуды.fb

Биоразлагаемые сигаретные фильтры с семенами деревьев.nlo-mir

Живая бумага: как из открыток получаются цветы.gorod-plus

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Открытка - подарок, и цветы - подарок. Это хорошая идея.  
Правда, опять-таки, это все баловство для рафинированных горожан, "ой цветочки"... но по крайней мере, разработчики понимают про "маркеры экологии" - это уже неплохо. 

А вот предлагать смолить или нагревать семена (чьи-то тела) ради возвышения сознания 
безразличных и к своему-то здоровью курильщиков и кофеманов - это полнейшая бессмыслица )

----------


## Сергей Х.

Использование данных изделий из бумаги демонстрируют как можно использовать один и тот же продукт - семенную бумагу. Конечно результат в данных вариантах проявится по своему. Быть может, и выкинутый мимо урны проросший фильтр заставит кого-то задуматься об экологии.

Теперь карандаш действительно можно "посеять"...

----------

